# Hello from Moose Jaw, Saskatchewan, Canada



## walleye1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I've been a lurker for some time. I even signed up sometime ago but never really introduced myself. Anyway, I've been smokin' for a few years now and do a number of things such as butts, chucks, ribs, bacon, chicken, sausage and jerky. I started smoking with a Digital Bradley which I've modified substantially. I've also built a larger electric smoker which started life as a proofer. I have both units built into my heated garage.

Anyway, I just thought I would stop by and say hello to everyone.

Mike

ps
Here are a few Q-views of some of the things I've made.

Just click to enlarge them.


Bacon Wrapped Chicken Breasts Stuffed with Ham & Cheese.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v158/mmike/Fishing Photos/IMGP0297-1.jpg


Beef Jerky

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v158/mmike/Fishing Photos/Jerky7S.jpg


Ribs

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v158/mmike/Fishing Photos/RibsS.jpg


Pulled Beef (Chuck)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v158/mmike/Fishing Photos/Chuck3S.jpg


Canadian Bacon

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v158/mmike/Fishing Photos/IMGP0374s.jpg


Keilbasa

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v158/mmike/Fishing Photos/IMGP0382-s.jpg


Beef Sticks

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v158/mmike/Fishing Photos/IMGP0405.jpg


----------



## smokin365 (Sep 28, 2008)

HEY, ya already got a good name with me. anyone who intros themself with qview is good in my book! welcome to smf


----------



## daboys (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome to smf Walleye. Looks like you allready have a handle on things. Nice pics too. Smokers built into a heated garage? You're set for this winter!


----------



## desertlites (Sep 28, 2008)

welcome to SMF-glad you quit lurking. great pic's.


----------



## dono (Sep 28, 2008)

from one canuck to another, welcome aboard EH


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 28, 2008)

welcome to your new active smf lifestyle, you will smoke plenty of friendships in here. stay active and keep up the good work. Great Looking QUE!!!!!!


----------



## erain (Sep 28, 2008)

welcome to smf mike!!!!!  nice qview to start off with!!! looks like you will be right at home!!!


----------



## supervman (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcom aboard! 
NICE pics man! 
Some good eats there. 
SKOL
V


----------



## richtee (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome to SMF...beauty Q-View eh!  LOL!  Enjoy and good to have ya here!


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome Walleye.


----------



## douglaslizard (Sep 28, 2008)

welcome to the forum .just one question where do you find moosejaw and how long would you smoke it


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 28, 2008)

welcome walleye1 to SMF, good lookin' stuff


----------



## walleye1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Why... on a moose of course! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks a lot for the warm welcome everyone.

Mike


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Its a great place. Hope to trade some chat some time. From Windsor Ontario.


----------



## okie joe (Sep 28, 2008)

Yea man lurking how can we learn if ya wont come in out of the cold....really looks good ,,,he is a smoker...If i have any questions (im looking to build an electric smoker) in the planning stage now...looks like ya got a handle on it what size is that ...how many racks ,,,what kind heating element?  ok i hush for now Welcome Mike


----------



## walleye1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Okie

Not a problem. Anything I can help you with on your build just let me know. I'm always interested in tinkerin'! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------



## crusty ol salt (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome aboard, great q-view intro


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome Mike! Glad you decided to join in...great looking grub.


----------



## doctor phreak (Sep 28, 2008)

walleye..nice intro ..lookin good man..welcome to smf..seems like you know your way around a smoker....


----------



## gnubee (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome Walleye1 from out here in BC. 

Walleye would be awesome smoked, ever done some? ( probably a silly question)  

Nice intro by the way.

PS *douglaslizard* My bro in law got a moose this morning I could send you the jaws. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You would have two to experiment with.


----------



## gorillagrilla (Sep 29, 2008)

Welcome Walleye1 !!Sounds like an awsome set up and grub looks great !!


----------



## kookie (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome aboard and damn good looking grub.............


----------



## bassman (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and thanks for the Qview.


----------



## firedog21 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi

Welcome from one Canuck to another. 

Cheers Firedog21


----------



## dysartsmoker (Oct 7, 2008)

welcome to the smf


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 7, 2008)

OK Mike, you have to give up how you did your chicken!!!  I was slobberin sitting here!  Everything looks great!


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you for joining our SMF family!


----------



## walleye1 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi SHellbellc

Sorry I didn't get back to you yesterday, I was swamped at work and never had a chance to get on here. Hey how can anything be bad when bacon is involved! 

Here is a link to the Bacon Wrapped Chicken recipe that I use.

http://susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?p=54#post54

The only Thing I do a little different is either pre fry the bacon until its translucent or after they are done I throw them under the broiler for a few minutes. The only reason I do this is to crisp the bacon as this is how I prefer them. The other thing I have discovered is they make great leftovers. In fact I have made a bunch of them and froze them, then reheat in the oven. In some ways they are almost better as left overs! What you put in them is really an endless list of what ever your tastes are. The only other thing you have to watch is how well you wrap the chicken with the bacon because as the bacon cooks, it tightens up and this is what stops your cheeze from leaking out. You will loose a little cheeze but if they are wrapped well you won't loose a lot.

There are lots of recipes on this site, mostly from Bradley users but certianly adaptable to any smoker. Here is the link to the main recipe page if you are interested.

http://susanminor.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=180

Mike


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks Mike!!  I think they're on the menu this weekend!


----------

